# Istick and Tanks



## Rafique (8/1/15)

For sale

Sadly vaping does not seem to be for me I have tried a number of tanks and Juices, I just cant get the perfect vape good enough to keep me from smoking, I get bad tasting coils hits throughout all volts. Hits that bang the chest and throat. This is on 12mg Juice. I have tired lower and higher 

So up for grabs 

Black Istick 
Aspire nautilus mini
Kangertech Mega with metal case, glass casing chipped
Kangertech protank 3 mini

R1000 for all

Juices Tried Liqua, Vapeking, Vape elixir and ultimate vape.

Any suggestions before selling, the items are available from the 20th wana finish all the juices I have.


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

Maybe meet up with someone to get some help first. try different strengths and maybe different devices. there should be a solution.


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

You think thats gona work,

Any vapours wana meet up or willing to help me out, I only ever got a few good vapour puffs but the rest are just crap


----------



## Jan (8/1/15)

36mg liquid ? Helped me for the first month or so then went to 18mg 
Hope it helps
J


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

Rafique if you want to travel to the east rand (Edenvale), I don't mind meeting for a beer and I can bring a few devices (i don't have hundreds) for you to try. You just need to bring your own drip tip.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

@Jan, if I had a problem with 12 will 36 not be worse


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

@ Robert, That would be awesome man Thanks

Just let me know when you available, maybe we can meet up. When I just started I actually used the first 2 clearo's you have in the pic and they were actually awesome hey. now that I think of it I enjoyed those more than the mAN and kangertech

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Phoenix (8/1/15)

Dude, don't give up man. I have been there as well. Eventually it subsides and a few months later you will be so happy you never went back to smoking. If you where in Cape Town I would hook up with you in a second. My grandmother died many, many years ago due to smokign realted cancer, it was a horrible and painful death.

Meet up with another vaper, or chat to some local folks at a vaper store, get the correct setup and you will be sorted. There are many stages on the vaping journey my friend, this is just one of them. Do not give up, do not surrender. I have personally helped a couple of folks who said the same thing, many where because their juice content was too high in PG and some where because they never had the correct coil and wick setup.

Something can always be done. Also, if you rebuild those protank 3 coils, using 30 gauge kanthal, 7 wraps and some cotton for wick, it will greatly improve the draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

Any time next week is good. Keg and Beagle is just of the highway by Linksfield off ramp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

@ Phoenix Thanks for the inspiration bud, im gona try and meet up with Robert and see how things go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

cool man il PM you


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

Can also do Sunday Lunch time as well. Between all the tanks and RBA's that I will build to different specs I am sure we can find something that you can build from. Anything rather than going back to the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phoenix (8/1/15)

Rafique said:


> @ Phoenix Thanks for the inspiration bud, im gona try and meet up with Robert and see how things go.


No worries brother I have a feeling the vape bug is gonna bite you big time and then it is all overs, you'll be a vaper forever. @Robert Howes , LEGENDARY!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (8/1/15)

you are also welcome to drive up to midrand if you want. im free in the eves @Rafique

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Great stuff @Robert Howes - Kudos!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

Thanks Robert, You just let me know when you free and il be there, I really wanted to take to Vaping and this will be my last attempt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (8/1/15)

lol, Lets hope you right phoenix


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

Eish no pressure, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

Rafique said:


> You think thats gona work,
> 
> Any vapours wana meet up or willing to help me out, I only ever got a few good vapour puffs but the rest are just crap



PM me your details. I'm in florida we can hook up some time and try and sort something out also.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/15)

Good one @Robert Howes! Great style!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (8/1/15)

Rafique said:


> @Jan, if I had a problem with 12 will 36 not be worse


I am not sure every one is going to agree with my post but your fist goal is to stay of the stinkies stronger liquid gave me the initial satisfaction at lower wattage than lighter liquid. This helped me with the cravings until I could figure out what equipment worked for me. The other thing about the stronger liquid is that you don't suck it like trying to suck a golf ball through a hosepipe a simple puff gives you the desired kick.

One last thing as a new vapour (and again this is my opinion) don't go over 9-10w on the istick until you've learned the game. Most of the coils brands if you get one dry hit you burn the coil and that taste will stay there until you replace the coil.

One last thing and I am going to get flamed for this but I don't know if there was a production issue but I tried my kanger mpt 3's and my aerotank a while ago to compare them to my aspire tanks and after 4 new coils that all tasted terrible I put my kangers away for good

Hope it helps
Cheers
J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (8/1/15)

Ok there were two last things


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

Thanks guys,

What I have done now is vape at a constant 14.8 to 15w on the mAN, going well not hurting the throat or chest problem is throat gets very dry.

Quick questions ?

1. Does this make anyone else thirsty ?
2. Does it make you hungry ?
3. Does it make to tired ?

I find I have all three above after starting to Vape


----------



## Robert Howes (9/1/15)

All the above are classic symptoms of nicotine withdrawal.

Have you stopped the stinkies completely? How many and what did you used to smoke?


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

Well

I stopped officially this past sunday, smoked stuyvesant blue, almost a 20 a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (9/1/15)

What I was originally told when i started as a good rule of thumb. If you were smoking a 0.8mg cigarette then you need to double it for juice. Real smoke is a lot more effective at getting nicotine into the blood than vape so hence you need to double up to get the same amount of nicotine. Not sure how correct it is but it worked for me.

Also keep in mind that whilst nicotine is the largest portion and the most addictive portion of smoking, there are however other addictive chemicals in a smoke that you are no longer getting so a certain amount of withdrawal should be expected when you put the stinkies away. This lasted a couple of weeks for me but I suppose everyone is different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/1/15)

@Rafique 

I went through exactly what you are going through now. It seemed like a waste of time and money because I was getting not that good hit like you mentioned. I actually went through with it and sold all my stuff. After smoking for a few months I felt so terribly ill I decided to give vaping another go but this time it was go big or go home. i picked up a box mod and a RTA (orchid) and believe me that is the real deal.

When you feel the power these device can put out you will be sold. The clouds were epic, the hit was hard and satisfaction was felt.

I will never go back.

Just an aside what I found is that the protank, nautilus etc gave me sores on my palate and tongue.
Now with the Big toys I can avoid all of that by chewing gum when I vape to keep my mouth moisturised. 
I think the tiny coils crete hot spot and burn the liquid at high temps than self made larger coils.


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Great advice from @Robert Howes and @Sprint above. 
For me, I cannot go above around 12 W on the mAN, thereafter I pick up a burning taste and the coil is no good for further use.
As a general rule you must drink a lot of water when vaping. I think most vapers will tell you that they drink much more water now than before vaping. Especially in the beginning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

@Sprint,

I think i should move to RTA then. Is RTA and RBA not the same. Which one of the 2 do you recommend on an Istick


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

@Andre 

So lots of water is the norm when vaping, also I eat alot more yoh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> @Andre
> 
> So lots of water is the norm when vaping, also I eat alot more yoh


Yeah, the eating is probably from not smoking and will stabilise in time.


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

RTA Is a tank system RDA is a dripper. Dripper generally have more airflow and nicer to go Subohm with


Rafique said:


> @Sprint,
> 
> I think i should move to RTA then. Is RTA and RBA not the same. Which one of the 2 do you recommend on an Istick


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> @Sprint,
> 
> I think i should move to RTA then. Is RTA and RBA not the same. Which one of the 2 do you recommend on an Istick


As @Riddle said above. RTA = Rebuildable Tank Atomizer. RDA = Rebuildable Dripper Atomizer. When you meet up with @Robert Howes, you will get to experience both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/1/15)

@Rafique Everyone seems to think the Lemo is easy to build and is forgiving with leaks. My orchid needs a lot of babying when building to be leak free, not for beginners.

You can use any tank on an Istick just build the coil to the required ohms.

RTA - rebuildable tank atomizer
RBA - rebuildable atomizer (this is the generic term which encompasses RTA/RDA)
RDA - rebuildable dripper atomizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

